
Quick and simple editor for cron schedule expressions - joncalhoun
http://crontab.guru/
======
michaelmcdonald
Personally think this is better: [http://www.corntab.com/pages/crontab-
gui](http://www.corntab.com/pages/crontab-gui)

It's visual, just as easy to use, and geared for pros and noobs alike.

